# 6 week weight-pull / conformation Keep



## JBlazeRx7 (Sep 25, 2009)

The Six Week Keep: 

Day One: Before you even start, worm your dog. Go to a vet and get a pac cell count done. This will tell you if your dog is healthy enough to proceed. {at this time, it is also wise to get a babesia test done}- not in original text. Fix quarters for your dog that are isolated from your other animals. Be sure that adequate shade is provided in the summer as well as adequate warmth in the winter. 
Buy a fresh bottle of Combiotic and a bottle of injectable vitamins.{as this is so vague, we may assume that we can substitute our choice of injectable vitamins. Also there is a product similar to Combiotic, though Im not sure of its name at this time} Also buy a jar of powdered vitamins. Clovite is recommended. 
Next go to a health food store and buy a bottle of de-fatted beef liver pills. You will give the dog 4 beef liver pills every day throughout the entire keep. Also buy a bottle of calcium pills. Give your dog 2 a day throughout the entire keep. 
Every Saturday after cool-down, give your dog an intramuscular 1cc shot of vitamins. Give 2cc shot of Combiotic or substitute*. 
You will need a bottle of Azium {dexamethazone} for the last 3 days of the keep. Give all shots in the hind legs. 

The Dogs Feed Will Be: 
¼ cup of cottage cheese 
1 hard boiled egg 
1 cup of high protein dog food* 
¼ of a raw beef liver 
4 beef liver pills 
2 calcium pills 
1 teasthingy clovite 
½ cup of goats milk 
½ cup of water*do not heat water*do not change his water supply during the keep, only add to it or let the hose run in it for awhile*if you have to travel, take your water supply with you* 
Allow to soak a little before feeding. Stir well, and feed. During the first week of work, you will bring your dog 1 pound under his pull weight. 
You will put a 2 ½ pound collar on your dog and you will not take it off except for rubdown and weigh in. you will weigh your dog before and after work out. 
Use a smooth turning treadmill with no break pressure. Always allow the dog to set his own pace. Do not force him to work, but do encourage him as he does work, AT HIS OWN PACE. Try to get your dog to work steady instead of fast and slow. 
Allow the dog to rest on Sunday. Walk the dog before work outs, and allow him to completely empty out. This warms him up and stretches him out. This is important to reduce the strain on the kidneys. 
If you are going in the evening, work him in the evening, and vice-versa for the morning. 
RWF = Rubdown, Weigh, Feed 
HW = Handwalk 
TM = Treadmill 
Day 2} HW 10 min, TM 10 min, 30 min HW, RWF 
Day 3} HW 10 min, TM 10 min, 30 min HW, RWF 
Day 4} HW 10 min, TM 10 min, 30 min HW, RWF 
Day 5} HW 10 min, TM 15 min, 30 min HW, RWF 
Day 6} HW 10 min, TM 20 min, 30 min HW, RWF 
Day 7} REST. On this day, your dog should be at right at his pull weight. If he is not, continue until he is a pound under. *If he is at weight, increase increase high protein dog food to 2 cups. Now you will regulate his weight more or less by feeding more or less dry dog food. Also increase water so food will get moist. Begin alternating his beef liver with hamburger, beef liver, roundsteak, and beef heart. All meat is to be served chopped and raw. Allow the dog to work his weight back up to 1 or 2 pounds over pull weight. Hold this weight at not more than 2 pounds over, but as close to 2 as possible. 
Day 8} HW 10 min, TM 30 min, 30 min HW, RWF 
Day 9} HW 10 min, TM 35 min, 30 min HW, RWF 
Day 10} HW 10 min, TM 40 min, 30 min HW, RWF 
Day 11} HW 10 min, TM 45 min, 30 min HW, RWF 
Day 12} HW 10 min, TM 50 min, 30 min HW, RWF 
Day 13} HW 10 min, TM 55 min, 30 min HW, RWF 
Day 14} REST. The past week will have been rough on your dog 
Day 15-Day 36} HW 10 min, TM 55 min, 30 min HW, RWF 
Day 37}HW 10 min, TM 55 min, 40 min HW, RWF 
Day 38} HW 10 min, TM 55 min, 30 min HW, RWF 
Day 39} HW 10 min, TM 55 min, 20 min HW, RWF. Remove weighted collar. Give 1cc shot of dex., 1/2cc vitamin shot, 1cc shot of combiotic 72 hours before pull time. 
Day 40} HW 10 min, TM 55 min, 5 min HW, RWF. Gice 1cc shot azium, 1/2cc shot vitamins, 1cc combiotic shot 48 hours before pull time. 
Day 41} HW lightly in the a.m. and p.m. Your dog should still be 2 pounds over pull weight. The last feed is 24 hours before pull time. This is also the last water. 24 hours before pull time, 1cc shot azium, ½ cc shot of vitamins, 1cc shot of combiotic. 
The dogs last feed will be a ½ pound chunk of raw hamburger, the fatty kind. After he eats, give him a diaeretic {water pill, i.e. midol} this will take out the excess water from his system and will help him drop the extra weight. 
*Give him a 2cc shot of azium 12 hours before pull time. 
If your dog will not empty out before the pull, insert a soda straw ¾ of the way up his rectum, and walk him lightly. 
Remember to get his weight down early so he will tighten up inside. 
You can use a spring/flirt pole, but not too much. Do not let the dog jump too high, or hang with all four feet off the ground. Do not give combiotic for 3 days after the pull as he has enough in his system. This keep is a formula. Do not add to or take away from it.

Something i found and thought I would shart with you guy's. :woof:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Is this the Fife keep, seems Ive seen it somewere


----------



## JBlazeRx7 (Sep 25, 2009)

Prob don't remember where it was i got it from. Just thought I'd post it here as well as it may help someone out who's lookin for info to start out with.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

this has got to be older, they don't sell Combiotic anymore, haven't for years.


----------

